# Is NY the only state waiting?



## steve1997 (Jul 7, 2011)

Is NY the only state still waiting for SE results?

Has anyone spoke to the Office of Professions?


----------



## brosenbe (Jul 7, 2011)

steve1997 said:


> Is NY the only state still waiting for SE results?
> Has anyone spoke to the Office of Professions?


My girlfriend called both NCEES and NY State yesterday. NCEES said it was in the hands of NY State, and that when NY was done validating, they would submit and it would post (i.e. it's out of NCEES' hands for good). Then, the NY State rep claimed she didn't know anything about it (possibly frustration at people calling?).

This conflicts with other information that another user posted a few days back (in the other SE results thread on this page) in which NY said that they were done and we were just waiting on NCEES. Who knows?

If someone calls NY State today, might be a good idea, and post what you find.


----------



## djsarata (Jul 7, 2011)

brosenbe said:


> steve1997 said:
> 
> 
> > Is NY the only state still waiting for SE results?
> ...


When I last logged into "My NCEES" there's this green tab off to the right labeled "HELP." Click it and you can instant message someone from NCEES with your questions. Obviously I asked what the hold up was and that we got word that NY has validated the results. The rep stated that NCEES is still waiting for permission to release the reults from NY. I'm as frustrated as every other NY test taker on this. I wish the communication wasn't so cryptic and the process more transparent. Apparently it takes this long to get permission from NY state. I don't get it... and at the same time I'm afraid of the results given the low pass rate...

But I would be interested in hearing from any other states still waiting for results...


----------



## mjbikes (Jul 7, 2011)

Still waiting in California as well...



steve1997 said:


> Is NY the only state still waiting for SE results?
> Has anyone spoke to the Office of Professions?


----------



## steve1997 (Jul 8, 2011)

I cannot understand what takes NYS so long to validate!


----------

